# Wednesday night get together (whats the plan until oysters start back up?)



## Beachneck (Dec 26, 2008)

I know we are all waiting until oysters to start back again Feb. But until then lets iron out a plan for our weekly social gathering (and by "social gathering" i mean a place we can all go drink at and tell lies to each other).

It's been suggested that we pick a different bar every week to gather around. personally I like this idea. It gives us all a chance to spread out the travel and it doesn't allow us to get to comfortable at one place that it would be difficult to move once oysters start back up. Last week we had a few gather up at The Bridge, this week it was motioned that we hit the End of the Alley (the back bar in Seville). 

suggestions for future Wednesdays have been:

Juana's (Navarre beach)
McGuire's (Pensacola)


If you have a preference or a suggestion on week and place post it up. Personally, I'm ok with anything as long as we can get a group together and there will be beer. 

So, unless something new pops up, I'll be up at the End of the Alley tomorrow night around 7 for a few beers. But somebody please make a suggestion for the next few weeks. we have 6 more Wednesdays before Feb. so that six place to hit up, with the 2 already suggested spots we only need 4 more. go.:thumbsup:


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

I have put together the Wed. meeting for about 9 years. In the last year we have had so much going on i have not posted up the Wed. meetings much. There is a group that made Wed. night meeting that stayed at Gilligans. I too go out there from time to time. A great group of people who i call friends! The key to a good meeting place is room and the ability to talk (not over a band or loud music). We talked last Friday night of getting back together again on the Pensacola side soon. I'll keep the forum informed. Heck we have had up to 60 people turn out before!!


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

i have he need for a beer tonight? anyone wanna meet up? tippys? for an hour or so?


----------



## Capn Hook (Jan 9, 2012)

You'll go BROKE drinking at Juanas!!! Id suggest the Pier bar or Helenback. Jus my .o2


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

Wish i would had seen this earlier Jim. I was down on the boat. You should have stopped by and checked out the new electronics!


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

LITECATCH said:


> Wish i would had seen this earlier Jim. I was down on the boat. You should have stopped by and checked out the new electronics!


Hey Scott, I just ended up walking the dog, and stayed home. see ya in January some time! hise big garmins are pretty nice huh? have a merry christmas
Jim


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Heck, I would have stopped by as well. I was just thinking about those fried cheese grits.


----------

